# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  تحديث جديد BST_V3.22.00

## maloul

تحديث جديد  BST_V3.22.00        Added:     
[Samsung] 
> Added SM-N9150 Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-N915A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SC-01G Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-N915F Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-N915FY Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-N915G Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-N915P Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-N915T Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-N915R4 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-N915K Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW (Beta) 
> Added SM-N915L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW (Beta) 
> Added SM-N915S Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW (Beta) 
> Added SM-A3000 Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-A300F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-A300FU Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-A300G Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-A300H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-A300M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-A300YZ Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-G870A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SC-02G Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-870F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-870W Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-850F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-850A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-850FQ Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-850K Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-850L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-850S Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-850M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-850T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-850Y Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-G5306W Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-G5308W Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-G530BT Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-G530F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-G530FZ Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-G530H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-G530M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW 
> Added SM-G530Y Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW  
Fixed: 
> Added Samsung Qualcomm Write QCN option. 
> Fixed Samsung SM-N910C/H Write Cert bugs  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*التحميل من سبورتbst

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي عالمتابعة

----------


## noaman22000

مشكور اخي عالمتابعة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم يابوب عظم الله اجرك

----------

